# Amplificador STK086 70w sobre 8 ohm



## agustinmista (Nov 2, 2006)

Buenas, es mi primer posteo en este foro, que la verdad que me gusta mucho.
Soy apenas un principiante en electronica pero quería recomendarles este amplificador.
Se trata de un stk086 el cual lo arme con una de las guias de plaquetodo (www.plaquetodo.com).  MODELO N° 158: AMPLIFICADOR MONO CON STK (15 a 70W). 
La verdad que me dio muy buenos resultado en relación con el precio total del equipo (100 pesos incluyendo la fuente).

Espero que lo vean aunque no tiene demasiada potencia es muy fácil de realizar.

Atte Agustin


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Mar 13, 2007)

hola disculpa pero yo arme este amplificador y suena estupendamente bien es mas suena super y quiero instalarlo en el auto pero tengo unas dudas.

¿de que medida es el disipador de calor del integrado ya que se recalienta bastante?

 ¿es normal que se caliente de esa manera?

¿este amplificador yo lo puedo conectar a un sub-woofer?

ojalas me puedas aclarar esas dudas y desde ya te doy las gracias.

Saludos


----------



## agustinmista (Mar 13, 2007)

mirá, yo lo tengo conectado a un woofer de 12" pyramid de 8ohm y la verdad que lo mueve lindo al subwoofer

el disipador q le coloque es relativamente pequeño, de un pentium 4 con turbina (cooler)
y la verdad que ni se entibia. quizás te excediste de voltaje y se recalienta.

espero haber aclarado tus dudas

PD: si tienes el circuito elevador para auto pasalo si puedes q es muy util!

atte agustin


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Mar 14, 2007)

Muchas gracias amigo 

Aqui te dejo el link donde ahí una fuente para auto puedes regular la tensión que tu quieras

esto lo hizo el amigo luciperro ahi esta el link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

hojala te sirva

adios y saludos.


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Nov 14, 2008)

hola 

si verdaderamente este circuito me copo
pero pregunte el precio del transformador y no bajaba de ningun lado de los $70
me gustaria saber cuanto lo has pagado y en donde?


gracias


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 14, 2008)

aquienbuscabas dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> si verdaderamente este circuito me copo
> pero pregunte el precio del transformador y no bajaba de ningun lado de los $70
> ...



necesito saber lo mismo q el, ya q tmb soy argentino... gracias


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 14, 2008)

agustinmista dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, es mi primer posteo en este foro, que la verdad que me gusta mucho.
> Soy apenas un principiante en electronica pero quería recomendarles este amplificador.
> Se trata de un stk086 el cual lo arme con una de las guias de plaquetodo (www.plaquetodo.com).  MODELO N° 158: AMPLIFICADOR MONO CON STK (15 a 70W).
> La verdad que me dio muy buenos resultado en relación con el precio total del equipo (100 pesos incluyendo la fuente).
> ...



otra pregg las resistencias sode 1/4 de W ..o de cuantos?


----------



## Fer5514 (Nov 15, 2008)

agustinmista dijo:
			
		

> Espero que lo vean aunque no tiene demasiada potencia es muy fácil de realizar.



mmm... yo con 60w de mala calidad, tengo suficiente para despertar a los vecinos  

me encantaría armar este amplificador para tener 2 subwoofer sonando, solo tengo un pregunta:
¿de que valor es R2?

saludos y buen aporte


----------



## roberto_ae_ (Jun 7, 2009)

R2=56k en plaquetodo esta busquenlo


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 8, 2009)

hola compañero podrías adjuntar la guía de ayuda con la que realizaste el trabajo
porque estoy también tratando de construirme uno 

muchas Gracias!


----------



## roberto_ae_ (Jun 8, 2009)

aqui les dejo esto


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 11, 2009)

muy copado esta 
lo que yo no se es hacer el PCB es el dibujo de la plaqueta no?

si lo tendrían a mano y algunas fotos así veo como lo arman los podrían adjuntar acá también 

Soy nuevo el la electrónica discúlpenme

muchas gracias


----------



## tole_tole (Jul 13, 2009)

Vuelvo a hacer la misma pregunta que hizo nuestro amigo 15584104...

De que potencia son las resistencias? Por que dudo muchio que se pueda trabajar con resistencia de 1/8, pero tambiem usar una de 7W seria mucho exagerar je!


Si me dijeras, por favor, de que potencia fueron las resistencias que vos usaste, te agradeceria muchisimo!


----------



## nicolas etcheverry (Ago 10, 2009)

hola que tal? estoy comenzando con la electronica y me decidi por armar el amplificador con el stk. funcionaba muy bien, hoy lo fui a encender y resulta que en la salida del woofer tengo 27v de corriente continua. los capacitores y resistencias estan en perfecto estado,asi como la tensión de alimentacion.se habra quemedo? si alguien sabe que pueda ser estare muy agradecido!
saludos


----------



## denis92 (Ago 13, 2009)

usaste el stk 086?
fijate si esta bien el pcb 
o deve ser integrado
yo al mio lo tengo jo***o 
i cuando lo pongo bajo osea a poco volumen se escuchan ruidos como chillidos 
vos cual tenes el stk086 o el stk 086G?


----------



## nicolas etcheverry (Ago 14, 2009)

hola denis! el circuito esta perfecto ya que el amplificador funcioneba perfectamente. el integrado que me tiraba continua en la salida era un stk 086. luego monte un 086g y no funciono. desarme los integrados y el circuito interno es diferente.
te parece que sea ese el problema? yo realmente no lo se en el lugar que lo compre me dijeron que tendria que andar igua pero no funco mas el amplificador.
saludos.


----------



## pppppo (Ago 14, 2009)

086 o086g son lo mismo creo, que el problema es la procedencia. Yo todos los que consegui eran chinos y anduvo bien uno solo de tres. uno se quemo o no anduvo y el otro volo despues de un rato


----------



## denis92 (Ago 14, 2009)

hola bueno 
yo tengo el stk086 y lo abri pero no aparece ningun capacitor como lo aparece en la hoja de datos
deve ser los stk que vienen truchos 
capas sea ese el problema si es que te funciono anteriormente y no modificaste nada deveria andar
generalmente cuando manda continua al parlante es porque esta jodido el integrado o no esta conectada la patita .
yo al mio lo iva a cambiar por el stk086g pero si decis que no andubo
no te funciono osea no hacia nada el amplificador?
a mi varias veces me pasaba corriente continua para el parlante pero una ves era la patita 4 que no hacia contacto y la segunda ves era porque se destruyo no andubo mas.
y si pensas que no anda 
medi con el tester en modo de diodos y fijate entre las patitas 3 y 4, 4 y5, 5 y deven haber 700mV por ahi mas o menos en algunas hay 1100 donde te marca continuidad o 0 es porque te quedaste sin stk086
no te paso que cuando lo ponias bajjo al volumen te haga ruido como chillidos ese es el problema que tengo yo ahora...


----------



## denis92 (Ago 14, 2009)

bueno me olvide 
para vos cachito 
no soy perfecto como vos
tampoco tengo un lenguaje tan perfecto y creo que vos tampoco
si no seguro serias profesor de lengua y no estarias en el foro de electronica
saludos


----------



## nicolas etcheverry (Ago 14, 2009)

denis.
yo te recomendaria que no lo cambies si el amplificador esta funcionando, tube la posibilidad de ver y comparar los stk 086 y 086g, y este ultimo es de muy mala calidada mi parecer.
con respecto a lo de medir continuidad en las patitas gracias por el dato! voy a medir a ver que pasa.
no la verdad que eso nunca paso. pero lo que me paso con el 086g fue que la señal de salida era muy saturada. a vos te funciona bien con el bolumen alto?
saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ago 15, 2009)

denis92 dijo:
			
		

> si no seguro serias profesor de lengua y no estarias en el foro de electronica


¿Que impide que sea profesor de lengua y practique la Electrónica?


----------



## denis92 (Ago 15, 2009)

si con volumen alto era lo mejor por eso es que lo deje y ahora estoy viendo como sacar ese ruido cuando esta bajo porque me molesta demaciado 
pero lo que vi es que el stk086g es mas caro
voy a tratar de sacarselo de alguna forma a ese ruido nose que sera
vos no sabes para que sirve la red de zobel por casualidad
es viste el capacitor que va en serie con una resistencia de 4,7ohm


----------



## cuca_1992 (Ago 15, 2009)

hola. La red de zobel compuesta por R6 y C7 hace que la carga se refleje en el circuito
integrado como una resistencia pura.

espero que te sirva


----------



## Cacho (Ago 15, 2009)

denis92 dijo:
			
		

> para vos cachito
> no soy perfecto como vos


¿Me considerás perfecto? ¡Gracias!  . 
Creo que sos el primero, pero siempre viene bien un halago como ese.




			
				denis92 dijo:
			
		

> ...tampoco tengo un lenguaje tan perfecto y creo que vos tampoco...


Nadie pide que sea perfecto, sólo que lo cuides. Hay montones de sinónimos que se pueden usar en lugar de términos vulgares.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo por el halago del principio.


----------



## nicolas etcheverry (Ago 15, 2009)

puede ser que se queme el stk si al darle corriente no tiene ninguna carga conectada? (me refiero al woofer)


----------



## Cacho (Ago 15, 2009)

No, sólo en algún circuito terriblemente mal diseñado podés tener problemas por encenderlo sin conectarle una carga.

Es algo como que un auto se rompa si al encenderlo no tiene algo de peso en el baúl.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Ago 15, 2009)

si les interesa suvo esto, que con un amigo lo isimos y anduvo mil puntos. encima me tuve que tomar el trabajo de usar el photoshop y sacar todos los puntitos y transformar el pcb de violeta y azul a negro y blanco, menos mal que existe el photoshop jajaja.

http://320volt.com/30-watt-mono-anfi-devresi-stk080


----------



## nicolas etcheverry (Ago 16, 2009)

ok gracias!
saludos


----------



## dabasilico (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y me interesó este post debido a que hace ya unos cuantos años disfruto de este amplificador integrado. Les cuento que cuando quemè mi lindo sinto technics, hace ya unos 17 años, no se conseguía repuestos (venían de Japón todavía, je), remplazamos la etapa de potencia por dos lindos STK086 (70W RMS era la potencia nominal del sinto). Les cuento que si bien tuve que remplazar dos integrados en los ultimos años (no se bien por que pero dejaron de funcionar), tienen un lindo desempeño. Es una lástima que se hayan discontinuado. Ya el último no lo pude conseguir y tuve que usar el STK086G. La diferencia que existe con el 086 (a secas) y por lo que posiblemente sea mas caro, es que se puede usar en 4 Ohms (no les recomiendo usar el 086 en 4 Ohms). Por último (y se los debo para la próxima ya que no lo tengo a mano) el esquema es un poco diferente, y por ende el PCB, por eso no se pueden remplazar con la misma placa. De más esta decir que, si lo consiguen (y no es trucho) se los recomiendo...pero, por mi experiencia les diría que traten de usar algun circuito para proteger al amplificador de posibles cortos a la salida, pues parece ser muy sencible. Saludos.


----------



## nicolas etcheverry (Ago 20, 2009)

hola que tal. coincido con vos es una pena que ya no se pueda encontrar de buena calidad . pero el amplificador con un buen integrado es excelente.
con respecto a lo de la proteccion.en el circuito de plaquetodo figura un fusible eso es suficiente para proteger el integrado de un corto en la salida? o habria que emplear algun circuito en espacial?
saludos!


----------



## dabasilico (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola nicolas, te cuento que en principio, las placas que había montado eran las de plaquetodo (inclusive se las compre a un distribuidor en mi ciudad, en aquel entonces), con fusible incluido. No obstante, nunca tuve que cambiar uno de ellos. Igualmente, como te decía antes, no se realmente por qué se "quemaban" los IC, si fue algun corto, problema con algun bafle, etc. Pero lo cierto es que cambie dos STK en todo este tiempo (ya casi 17 años). No suena a mucho pero, de no haber ningun problema no deberían romperse. Por eso, aunque no es mi caso, si lo tuviera que armar de nuevo le haria alguna otra proteccion. Intenta el buscador del foro que creo haber leido alguno. Suerte. Saludos.


----------



## alvo15 (Ago 24, 2009)

hola..soy nuevo..alguien no puede pasar el PCB..digo el impreso.. del primer circuito..osea el que abrio el tema...desde ya gracias..


----------



## ssyn (Mar 12, 2010)

Me hice estas dos placas, son de 5x5, quedaron excelentes...

quien quiere que le pase el diseño?

son para el STK086


----------



## javi.ar (Mar 15, 2010)

ssyn dijo:


> Me hice estas dos placas, son de 5x5, quedaron excelentes...
> 
> quien quiere que le pase el diseño?
> 
> son para el STK086


Si por favor. si alguien tiene algun impreso o al menos un circuito electrico del cual hayan utilizado para hacer la placa, yo me comprometo a realizarla y postearla.
Gracias


----------



## ssyn (Mar 15, 2010)

Este es el circuito impreso, espero les sirva

y espero que sea lo que ustedes esperaban

un saludo


----------



## macr0s666 (Mar 29, 2010)

saludos bueno arme el amplicador y esta de pelos suena muy bien el unico defecto que tiene es que calienta demasiado y la expereciencia que tube fue que en la primera que lo prove se calento tanto que no medi cuenta hasta que llego asu maximo y se quemo y se llevo resistencias y condensadores y era por que le puse resistencias a 1/4 y lo recomendable para este tipo de amplificadores de potencia es poner resistencias a 1w y  solucione el problema y agregandole un buen disipador y un ventilador de pc.


----------



## ssyn (Mar 29, 2010)

Paso algo muy curioso cuando usaba ese amplificador, ahora estoy con el STK4050V. Lo que paso es que le meti 15V 5A y estaba excelente, aparte no se calentaba (el disipador que le puse no era muy grande tampoco tenia ventilador) no se que fue lo que paso en tu caso... Voy a comprar otra vez esos para ver como andan, tambien voy a hacer otro diseño con resistencias de 1W como dices, luego lo subo para que lo vean. saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2010)

Ssyn, por favor cambiá el formato de escritura  en el foro. No es deseable tener posts escritos a doble espacio, con unas pocas palabras por línea, sin un solo signo de puntuación y sin una sola mayúscula al comienzo de las oraciones: Eso se lo dejamos al chat.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## treblo (Abr 4, 2010)

Hola tengoo una duda con respecto a la alimentacion del STK086 la tension recomendable es de +/- 42 V y la corriente es de 2A por rama eso quiere decir que para un solo modulo necesito un transformador de +/-42V 4A?....y para un amplificador sterio necesiro un transformador +/-42V 8A?.....

gracias


----------



## fede2 (May 28, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo tambien en esto de la electronica.. Me interesa aramar el amplificador con el stk086. Segun los datos del diagrama dice que consume 2 Amper por rama, eso significa que necesito una fuente partida de +/-42V y 4 Aamper?
La otra consulta, si conecto en paralelo un woofer de 8 ohm y un tweeter de 8 ohm, obtengo una impedancia equivalente de 4 ohm. Seria muy baja la impedancia para este amplificador? (Vi que dice 70w sobre 8 ohm)


----------



## macr0s666 (May 28, 2010)

Saludos, fede2 te voy a plantear una cosa que supongo habra dado problemas a mucha gente, yo siempre he usado la misma formula para calcular impedancias, y me ha ido bien, demomento no he quemado ninguna etapa, y toquemos madera... llendo al grano es que en mi vida he oido tres maneras diferentes de calcular impedancias en paralelo.

La primera:

Consiste en el producto partido de la suma, es decir, si tenemos 3 altavoces de 8 ohm. multiplicamos 8x8x8=512, y sumamos 8+8+8=24, y despues dividimos (512/24)=21,33Ohm, esta formula se aplica en continua, pero como la siguiente formula que voy ha exponer se aplica tanto en continua como en alterna, supuse (que estara mal supuesto) que esta primera tambien se podria usar en alterna.

La segunda:

X= impedancia total
Y= impedancia del primer cono
Z= impedancia del segundo cono
S= impedancia del tercer cono

una vez establecida la tabla de valores la formula es la siguiente

(1/X)=(1/Y)+(1/Z)+(1/S)

con el ejemplito de 8 ohm

(1/X)=(1/8)+(1/8)+(1/8)
(1/X)=(0,125)+(0,125)+(0,125)
(1/X)=(0,375)
X=(1/0,375)=2,67 ohm

Esta formula la he visto tanto en continua como en alterna

La tercera

Se coje la impedancia del mayor altavoz que vallamos a poner, por ejemplo si ponemos en paralelo uno de 8 y otro de 4, cojemos el 8 y lo dividimos entre el numero de altavoces, con el ejemplo seria

(8/3)=2,67

Esta formula solo la he visto en este foro, y para alterna, pero no funciona en todos los casos puesto que si tenemos uno de 4 ohm y uno de 8 ohm el resultado serian 4 ohm por la tercera formula, 2,67 por la segunda (casualidad con los 3 de 8, no me he confundido(creo)) y daria 2,67 ohm por la primera, entonces depende del caso algunas coinciden y otras no, en conclusion a los dos ejemplos

Con la primera formula el primer caso coincide con ningua, pero con las otras dos formulas y el primer ejemplo coinciden las dos.
Y con el segundo ejemplo coinciden la primera y la segunda, pero no la tercera.

bueno amigo es pero que con esa explicacion te aya quedado claro. 
y una sugerencia mas  te recomiendo que el STk tenga un buen disipador de 12x5 cm y buenas alejas. y una recomendacion mas agregale un ventilador de tamaño regular y veras que te ira de maravillas .... el stk es bueno lo unico malo es el calentamiento por eso es recomendable tenelero a buena temperatura 

atte marco


----------



## fede2 (May 28, 2010)

Hola macr0s666.. Gracias por responder. Acerca de la asociacion de impedancias en paralelo es un tema que lo conozco bien, porque estoy estudiando ingenieria electromecanica, y conosco de corriente continua y alterna. Mañana a la tarde voy a tener mas tiempo y te voy a aclarar la duda con respecto a las 3 ecuaciones que me planteas. 
De antemano te cuento que la formula correcta es la segunda (1/X)=(1/Y)+(1/Z)+(1/S), y es validad para cualquier cantidad de impedancias.
La primera es valida para 2 impedancias. Si tengo las impedancias Z y la otra impedancia Y, la equivalente: X= (Z*Y)/(Z+Y)    (despues te cuento de donde sale eso)

La tercer formula es invento que recien conozco, jaja. Pero parece que anda, la miro con mas detenimiendo y despues te comento.

Pero me sigue quedando la duda de la fuente de alimentacion. +/-42V; 2A  o  4A ??

Gracias..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

fede2 dijo:


> Pero me sigue quedando la duda de la fuente de alimentacion. +/-42V; 2A  o  4A ??



Y por que te empeñas tanto en saber la corriente, si el parámetro válido que podés conocer es la potencia total del trafo?
Si el STK dá 70W sobre 8 ohms, entonces consume de la fuente 70W/0.65=107W
Un trafo con una eficiencia del 80% necesita una potencia total de 107W/0.8=135VA

Y esta debe ser como la vez número 50 que hago el mismo cálculo. Por que no usan el buscador o leen el tema de fuentes de audio de Fogonazo?


----------



## fede2 (May 29, 2010)

Hola ezavalla.. Lo que sucede es que a la hora de comprar o fabricar un trafo no es suficiente conocer solo la tension deseada, hace falta tambien conocer la corriente o la potencia. Son necesarios pues "Voltaje y corriente" o sino "Voltaje y potencia". (P=VI)
Entonces me aseguras que con 135VA es suficiente? 
En datasheet no encontre muchos datos del STK086. Si hubiera sabido de antemano que el rendiento de dicho integrado es 65% (0.65) seria otra cosa, jeje. Donde obtuviste el dato? 
Voy a mirar el tema Fogonazo a ver que encuentro...
Gracias por tu respuesta..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2010)

fede2 dijo:


> Entonces me aseguras que con 135VA es suficiente?



Si solo son 70W, es mas que suficiente, por que nunca lo vas a tener operando a ese nivel de potencia en forma permanente con onda senoidal pura, así que tal vez con 100W o menos igual alcance y sobre. Si son 70+70W (estéreo), entonces será el doble de lo que use uno...



fede2 dijo:


> En datasheet no encontre muchos datos del STK086. Si hubiera sabido de antemano que el rendiento de dicho integrado es 65% (0.65) seria otra cosa, jeje. Donde obtuviste el dato?



Es el rendimiento normal de un amplificador clase AB como ese.


----------



## fede2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Gracias ezavalla por aclarar mis dudas. Ahora ya tengo los datos suficientes para armar mi trafo. (pienso bobinarlo yo mismo, un amigo bobina motores y trafos, me va a dar una mano)

macr0666, me colgue un poco, no tenia internet, jeje..
Ahi cargo el machete de asociacion de resistencias en paralelo. Espero que se entienda mi letra, cualquier cosa pregunta nomas..

El asunto de la IMPEDANCIA es un poco mas complicado. La impedancia es la "resistencia" con la cual se opone algun elemento a la circulacion de corriente aplicandole una TENSION ALTERNA. Se simboliza con la letra Z. Entonces resulta:

V/I = Z     o      V=Z*I 

Que es en definitiva la ley de ohm, je. Pero el comportamiento de los capacitores y de las bobinas en corriente alterna es distinto que en corriente continua. Resulta necesario entonces que ese numerito Z contemple el "efecto" que produce una bobina o un capacitor en un cricuito de alterna. En ese momento se complica, pues se trabaja con numero complejos (reales + imaginarios).

Pero las reglas de asociacion en serie y en paralelo siguen siendo validas. La diferencia es que Z= R+j[2*PI*f*L-1/(2*PI*F*C)] es un numero complejo, donde R = resistencia ohmica pura; j es la unidad imaginaria; PI = 3,14159.... ; f=frecuencia; L = inductancia y C = capacidad.

Z tambien se puede describir con un "modulo" y un "angulo". En definitiva, decir "La impedancia es 4 ohm" no es suficiente para describirla. Ademas se complica en audio, porque como viste, Z depende de la frecuencia.

El dato que traen los parlantes es por ejemplo Z = 4 ohm.
En realidad "4 ohm" es el modulo de la impedancia medida a f=1000Hz.

Pero hay que saber del algebra de los numeros complejos, si te intereza cargo otro machete con ese tema..


----------



## denis92 (Jun 3, 2010)

cacho deja de fastidiar un poco..Ya que no podes brindar ayuda en este foro por lo menos hacenos el favor de no molestar con tus correciones...
Lo unico que sabes hacer es molestar..gracias y saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2010)

denis92 dijo:


> cacho deja de fastidiar un poco..Ya que no podes brindar ayuda en este foro por lo menos hacenos el favor de no molestar con tus correciones...
> Lo unico que sabes hacer es molestar..gracias y saludos


¿Perdón? ¿De qué me perdí?
Por favor, explicame qué quisiste decir con esas palabras.

Gracias


----------



## sedes (Jul 23, 2010)

Amigos del foro,

Quería saber como se controlaría el volumen. Seria variando una de las resistencias R1 o R4? o seria mas conveniente armar un pre y amplificarla desde ahí?

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 23, 2010)

R1 y R4 fijan la ganancia, variándolas cambia la (oh sorpresa) ganancia.

Si lo que querés es un pote de volumen, se conecta  a la entrada de señal, igual que en cualquier otro ampli 

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## sedes (Jul 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> R1 y R4 fijan la ganancia, variándolas cambia la (oh sorpresa) ganancia.
> 
> Si lo que querés es un pote de volumen, se conecta  a la entrada de señal, igual que en cualquier otro ampli
> 
> Saludos y bienvenido al foro.



Gracias cacho maestroo!

Pensaba que al cambiar la ganancia de la realimentacion, cambiaria la amplitud de la se;al, por ende su volumen. Lamentablemente sigo con dudas, si pongo un pote en la entrada, estaría afectando directamente su impedancia de entrada, y a bajo volumen no seria un problema?

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 24, 2010)

sedes dijo:


> ...si pongo un pote en la entrada, *estaría afectando directamente su impedancia de entrada*, y a bajo volumen no seria un problema?


¿Y cómo sería ese cambio? ¿Y por qué sería un problema a bajo volumen?


En otro orden de cosas, al variar la ganancia, efectivamente va a variar la amplitud de salida con una misma señal de entrada, pero podés ocasionar más problemas. El más frecuente es que el ampli se ponga a oscilar por poca ganancia.

Saludos


----------



## denis92 (Jul 25, 2010)

hola ise es amplificado en puente
es decir dos stk086g en puente
y no funciona bien
lo estoy alimentando con una tencion de +-52v


----------



## sedes (Jul 26, 2010)

denis92 dijo:


> hola ise es amplificado en puente
> es decir dos stk086g en puente
> y no funciona bien
> lo estoy alimentando con una tencion de +-52v



Suponiendo que tenes todo bien dise;ado/ruteado/solado/etc... yo *PRIMERO* verificaria que el STK no fuese chino.


Saludos.


----------



## denis92 (Jul 28, 2010)

Me parece que si es chino..en caso de tener 52v como hago para tener 47v?

hola arregle ese problema..el problema es el siguiente
la resistencia de 100ohm que esta conectada en la patita 4 y 6 del integrado.
se prende fuego no dura nada. revise todo y esta todo re bien.


----------



## sedes (Jul 29, 2010)

denis92 dijo:


> Me parece que si es chino..en caso de tener 52v como hago para tener 47v?
> 
> hola arregle ese problema..el problema es el siguiente
> la resistencia de 100ohm que esta conectada en la patita 4 y 6 del integrado.
> se prende fuego no dura nada. revise todo y esta todo re bien.




Si ya le pusiste carga al circuito, y le exigiste mas de 30Watts, y el integrado era chino, pueden haber pasado mil cosas, pero igualmente el resultado de esas mil cosas es que el integrado no funcione mas, y aparezcan cortos y comportamientos para nada esperados. 

Es un circuito muy sencillo y el integrado original es muy bueno, por lo que no debería tener problemas tan graves como el que decís (suponiendo que tenes todo perfectamente ensamblado). Así que no te sigas enroscando con ese circuito, porque es altamente probable que el circuito sea chino.

Saludos

PD: Te recomiendo que hagas uno con transistores, o sino, mas sencillos aun los de la gama TDA que es muy poco probable que lleguen adulterados.


----------



## denis92 (Jul 29, 2010)

habia quemado los integrados que traje de buenos aires eran chinos.y aca donde vivo consegui otros que no son chinos..y andan perfectamente..pero en un amplificador osea un canal se prende fuego una resistencia la de 100ohm entre la patita 4 y ..


----------



## sedes (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok,  bueno proba con una de mayor potencia.
Le estas poniendo una carga >= a 8 ohms?


----------



## denis92 (Jul 29, 2010)

Le puse hasta de 1k en esa resistencia y se calienta igual..caen 50v la tencion de la fuente en esa resistencia..la carga es de 8ohm.


----------



## sedes (Jul 30, 2010)

Por eso te digo, si probaste con una resistencia de mayor potencia (de 5 watts), pero de 100 ohms. Si no funciona con eso, hay algo mal en el circuito, algun componente que se quemo, algun corto, alguna soldadura mal.

Saludos.


----------



## denis92 (Ago 1, 2010)

tube problemas con el amplificador se me volvieron a quemar los dos..
tendrias algun amplificador a transistores de una potencia de mas o menos 200w rms sobre 8 ohm
gracias


----------



## joaquy2010 (Ago 4, 2010)

hola muchachos perdonen que me meta y los tire abajo , soy de argentina , vivia a muy pocas cuadras de once y compre en una casa de electronica sobre bulogne sur mer la calle donde estan los locales mas grandes de la zona de bs as , yo compre una placa plaquetodo , estando ahi compre todos los componentes , lo alimente con un trafo 37+37 , retificado 52 volts , bien dentro de los parametros del datasheet , el trafo lo mas barato que lo consegui fue a 110 pesos , entre filtros de 10000 mf x 80v y diodos de me fueron 45 pesos mas , componentes varios de placa 7 , y lo peor fue el stk , por 32 me vendian uno mas truco que mi cara y por casi 60 pesos el que supuestamente era japones de buena calidad y todo el verso para que comprara el caro , si quieren buena calidad de sonido hagan todo muy prolijo , usen una fuente que le de buena comida a la bestia y compren un stk que a simple vista les parezca que es de buena calidad , no compren el primero que vean por que de eso depende la potencia final del amplificador , en pocas palabras para menos de 50 watts *insisto* con los tda2050 en modo puente .el mmmmm que hace de fondo es medio inevitable a si esta a todo volumen y sin señal , pero dentro de todo es un circuito sencillo 

si alguien quiere usarlo como subwoofer el una pagina centroamericana que se llama construyasuvideorokola hay un filtro activo para subwoofer 

si alguien quiere avise y le paso el pcb de plaquetodo 

pd: los stk trucos al ponerle un parlante menor a 8 apenas calientan y se queman


----------



## IsmaelSantellano (Ago 11, 2010)

Interesante aporte amigo.....
seguro lo armo en unos dias...
gracias saludos


----------



## Kinchov (Ago 25, 2010)

Buenos Días amigos. Les comento que tirado entre varios componentes que tengo en mi pieza me encontre con un STK086 lleno de tierra, que me acuerdo haberlo sacado de ampli que no funcionaba. Ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente, ¿Cómo puedo hacer para ver si funciona el STK solo ? pregunto porque no me quiero clavar comprando todo con lo caro que estan las cosas y que después no me funcione.
Bueno espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. Muchas Gracias !! Un saludo a todos.
Martín


----------



## luilly2012 (Ago 13, 2011)

disculpen pero me gustaria saber si a los stk xx (que digan a 8 ohm ) se les puede poner carga menor ,en mi caso 6 ohm mis parlantes dan eso,,,seria de mucha ayuda una respuesta sincera 
de ante mano gracias
luis de chile (aprendiendo electronica por internet)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2011)

Claro que se puede, pero muy probablemente tengás que bajarle un poco la tensión de alimentación - que no has dicho de cuanto es - para mantener la etapa de salida dentro del SOA.


----------



## crimson (Nov 2, 2013)

Agrego información al tema.

Saludos C


----------



## Gustavo65 (Nov 2, 2013)

Gracias por la informacion agregada. Saludos cordiales.


----------

